# web site ou folha web



## Torwarter

I would like to know which one is correct. Folha web or website? Which one is more common in portuguese? I need it to say 'if our website does not meet your requirements'. Desde ja agredeço


----------



## olivinha

Hi, Torwarter.
I don’t think _folha web_ is accepted in Portuguese (sounds awful, anyway). _Folha_ is _sheet_ in Portuguese. So we better stick to the original in English, which is web*page*: página web.
 
Now, re. your sentence:
“if our website does not meet your requirements'
“se a nossa página web não *cumprir *com os teus/seus requisitos”
(BTW, depending on what comes after or before your (fragment) sentence, the verb tense or mode might very well change.)
 
I think, though, Portuguese has already adopted the term website. Officially? Well, I’m not really sure.
Let us wait for someone else’s opinion.
O


----------



## Vanda

Olivinha is right. In Brasil, at least, we have adopted website , not officially though. I think they haven't had time for it yet. But if you mean to use it on internet this is the way is accustomed to.


----------



## Torwarter

Olivinha e Vanda muito obrigado para suas ajudas.


----------



## jazyk

Ainda não entendi por que usar termos estrangeiros se existem palavras portuguesa completamente funcionais que se podem empregar a qualquer momento sem espaço nenhum a dúvida. Mas acho que sou a única pessoa que se preocupa aqui com isso, pelo que tenho visto.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

jazyk said:


> Ainda não entendi por que usar termos estrangeiros se existem palavras portuguesa completamente funcionais que se podem empregar a qualquer momento sem espaço nenhum a dúvida. Mas acho que sou a única pessoa que se preocupa aqui com isso, pelo que tenho visto.


 
Eu não acho que seja tão assim, Jazyk. Penso que a grande maioria dos que escrevemos aqui estamos na busca de enriquecer o nosso conhecimento das línguas que amamos, e como bem diz o refrão, "If you love somebody set 'em free". Claro que aqui seria "something". Sendo as línguas algo vivo e em evolução, o uso geral ao longo do tempo legitima os novos termos. MAS: também gosto de usar (e gostaria de ver que sejam usados) os termos na língua de que se trate, neste caso o português. 

O problema vem com os neologismos tecnológicos. Na minha opinião, estes termos forâneos são só alternativas, e cada quem escolhe. Não posso pretender que todo o mundo adote "página / sítio web" em lugar de "webpage/site" mesmo sendo para mim uma mistura inecessária. Em outros casos, fica mais difícil decidir-se pela palavra traduzida ao português, pois pode até perder o sentido. 

Por exemplo, no guaraní eles usam "televisor" e todos os substantivos modernos em espanhol, e fica muito engraçado escutar "apotoí m'baé televisor miní".  Claro que o Guaraní é uma língua morta (com todo respeito) e o Português está vivo!

Espero que essa disgressão toda sirva para uma discussão construtiva sobre o tema.


----------



## olivinha

Jazyk, como diria em português _website_ ou _webpage_?
O


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Eu diria simplesmente _site _ou, num contexto mais formal, _página da web_.


----------



## jazyk

Página (da Internet), portal, simplesmente.


----------



## olivinha

Internet?


----------



## Vanda

Que lindo, Lucia! O problema não é preocupar ou não com os novos usos, o caso é que, sem pedir licença à nossa opinião, a língua vai incorporando os termos estrangeiros, até que eles se tornem da língua. Quantos termos franceses usamos hoje natural e orgulhosamente como sendo nossos! É assim que a língua enriquece, é assim que o inglês tem o maior vocabulário, incorporando termos de todas as outras línguas. Gostando ou não, a língua que usamos relacionada à informática é o informatiquês. Querer parar o rio descendo montanha abaixo é uma luta inglória.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

olivinha said:


> Internet?


 
Muito boa,   Internete


----------



## jazyk

> Internet?


Internet é um nome próprio, não? Por isso a letra maiúscula.



> Quantos termos franceses usamos hoje natural e orgulhosamente como sendo nossos! É assim que a língua enriquece, é assim que o inglês tem o maior vocabulário, incorporando termos de todas as outras línguas.


Concordo plenamente, mas o que acontece é que sempre adaptamos esses termos à nossa grafia e à nossa pronúncia, o que não se tem feito com tanta freqüência como antigamente. Uma palavra que termine em consoante exceto r, s, z, l, m, n e x ou que comece com s + consoante ou que tenha uma sucessão de consoantes, por exemplo, fere a nossa língua.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Internet é um nome próprio, não? Por isso a letra maiúscula.


 
Acho que estavam se referindo ao fato de você usar um estrangeirismo (ainda é considerado assim?) - _Internet._


----------



## jazyk

Por se tratar de um nome próprio estrangeiro. Não será possível adaptar Bosch, Heineken, Beethoven, etc.

Mas francamente eu não teria problema nenhum em escrever internete, blogue, fotologue, etc., já que é assim que eu pronuncio em português.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Por se tratar de um nome próprio estrangeiro. Não será possível adaptar Bosch, Heineken, Beethoven, etc.
> 
> Mas francamente eu não teria problema nenhum em escrever internete, blogue, fotologue, etc., já que é assim que eu pronuncio em português.


 
Já vi gente escrevendo _Internê._.. Só não sei de onde tiraram isso - talvez uma influência de _ballet _(que muita gente pronuncia _balê_).


----------



## Vanda

Mas, Jazyk, a adptação ao português, será uma questão de tempo apenas. Foi assim com os termos franceses e de outras línguas. É que ainda é tudo muito recente.


----------



## jazyk

Ah, então tá. Menos mal.


----------



## jazyk

Que bom que eu não sou o único que pensa assim.

http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=internete&btnG=Pesquisar&meta=]Personalizados Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *7.910.000* para *internete*  (*0,11* segundos) 

http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=blogue&btnG=Pesquisar&meta=]Personalizados Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *8.470.000* para *blogue*  (*0,18* segundos) 

http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=fotologue&btnG=Pesquisar&meta=]Personalizados Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *617.000* para *fotologue*  (*0,19* segundos) 

São números mais do que expressivos.


----------



## Pedrovski

Concordo com o Jazyk. Embora ache que deva ser dada prioridade a criar termos próprios portugueses do que simplesmente aportuguesar termos anglo-saxónicos já existentes.

A criação da palavra "estresse" é bom exemplo disso. Podia-se ter criado como exemplo uma palavra como "faturba" (fatiga urbana) em vez de carregar a língua cada vez mais com anglicismos.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski said:


> Concordo com o Jazyk. Embora ache que deva ser dada prioridade a criar termos próprios portugueses do que simplesmente aportuguesar termos anglo-saxónicos já existentes.
> 
> A criação da palavra "estresse" é bom exemplo disso. Podia-se ter criado como exemplo uma palavra como "faturba" (fatiga urbana) em vez de carregar a língua cada vez mais com anglicismos.


 
_Faturba? _ Nesse caso prefiro o estrangeirismo!


----------



## Pedrovski

Bem, era só um exemplo, não era preciso ser esse termo mesmo.


----------



## moura

Tal como o Jazyk também digo página da Internet que não parece nada forçado.
Embora não me soe estranho se alguém disser página web. É que se diz tanto web, que o termo já está entrosado na estrutura mental linguística. Eu sinto-o assim. Tal como Internet, de resto, que ninguém diria de outra maneira


----------



## Marcio Afonso

moura said:


> Tal como o Jazyk também digo página da Internet que não parece nada forçado.
> Embora não me soe estranho se alguém disser página web. É que se diz tanto web, que o termo já está entrosado na estrutura mental linguística. Eu sinto-o assim. Tal como Internet, de resto, que ninguém diria de outra maneira


 
Na verdade já ouvi muitas pessoas substituindo _Internet _por _Rede. _Por exemplo: - Eu pesquisei o conteúdo do meu projeto na rede.


----------



## jazyk

> A criação da palavra "estresse" é bom exemplo disso. Podia-se ter criado como exemplo uma palavra como "faturba" (fatiga urbana) em vez de carregar a língua cada vez mais com anglicismos.


Concordo nisso também. Com relação a faturba, o que acontece é que de fato estranhamos todos os termos novos, mas basta um pouco de contato com estes para que já não se nos afigurem tão insólitos. Muitas pessoas devem ter sentido o mesmo estranhamento quando ouviram estresse.



> Na verdade já ouvi muitas pessoas substituindo _Internet _por _Rede. _Por exemplo: - Eu pesquisei o conteúdo do meu projeto na rede.


Bem lembrado.  Ainda há salvação.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> A criação da palavra "estresse" é bom exemplo disso. Podia-se ter criado como exemplo uma palavra como "faturba" (fatiga urbana) em vez de carregar a língua cada vez mais com anglicismos.



Neste exemplo a palavra final não seria, então, fadurba (fadiga + urbana) ?

He he, soa pior ainda ....

RT


----------



## Pedrovski

Acho que também se pode dizer "fatiga"?

Não tenho a certeza, às vezes misturo termos ingleses com portugueses...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que também se pode dizer "fatiga"?
> 
> Não tenho a certeza, às vezes misturo termos ingleses com portugueses...



He he ... acho que não.... existe o verbo fatigar, mas o substantivo é fadiga (a não ser que me engane, pois tratando-se de idiomas, tudo é muito perigoso ...)


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Neste exemplo a palavra final não seria, então, fadurba (fadiga + urbana) ?
> 
> He he, soa pior ainda ....
> 
> RT


 
Também percebi isso, mas achei que _fatiga _podia ser a forma em Portugal.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Marcio Afonso said:


> Também percebi isso, mas achei que _fatiga _podia ser a forma em Portugal.



Será ???? Portugueses -> avante e nos esclareçam, por favor !!!


----------



## Pedrovski

Têm razão. 
Fui ver ao dicionário e só lá estava "fadiga" e não "fatiga", por isso o lapso foi meu.


----------



## Caco.PE

Pedrovski said:


> Concordo com o Jazyk. Embora ache que deva ser dada prioridade a criar termos próprios portugueses do que simplesmente aportuguesar termos anglo-saxónicos já existentes.
> 
> A criação da palavra "estresse" é bom exemplo disso. Podia-se ter criado como exemplo uma palavra como "faturba" (fatiga urbana) em vez de carregar a língua cada vez mais com anglicismos.


 

Concordo plenamente contigo Pedrovski porém existem anglicismo que caem no gosto popular e a língua adota e pronto, como você disse estresse é um bom exemplo, porém existem outros como futebol, em vez de ludopédio.
Eu utilizo a palavra sítio, portal, página do sítio para me referir a "site", "website", "home page" etc.
Porém não sou contra quem as utiliza. Um exemplo de estrangeirismo no informatiquês é a palavrar "deletar" que vem de "delete" que por sua vez veio do latim "delere" que nos deu deletério, indelével. Portanto deletar não seria estrangeirismo só a trouxemos de volta com nova roupagem.

Um sítio para uma boa consulta seria o sualingua onde poderemos tirar qualquer dúvida com quem é conhecedor do idioma.


----------



## Guigo

*Infovia* ou *inforrede*... ao menos a primeira já vi sendo usada.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Eu acho que nem sempre traduzir é uma boa ou é possível na área de IT, quem já leu algum livro traduzido e o original entende o que eu estou dizendo. Eu prefiro ler no original a ter que perder tempo com péssimas traduções.


----------



## Caco.PE

fernandobn97007 said:


> Eu acho que nem sempre traduzir é uma boa ou é possível na área de IT, quem já leu algum livro traduzido e o original entende o que eu estou dizendo. Eu prefiro ler no original a ter que perder tempo com péssimas traduções.



Você já acessou o sítio da receita federal?
Continuarei a seguir os exemplos de doutores em língua portuguesa, os quais me demonstram como é a palavra certa para o momento certo.
Claro, quem quiser continuar com as originais que continuem nada a opor. Eu não costumo seguir a maioria, só por modismo.


----------

